

Why Prada is killing it - cwan
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2011/09/20/a-tale-of-two-consumers-why-prada-is-killing-it/

======
rprospero
I'm a little curious about this line from the article:

"Here's the basic idea: 54.5% of U.S. consumers make less than $100,000 a
year"

According to wikipedia
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Household_income_in_the_United_States)),
a household income of $100k would put someone in the 84th percentile. They put
the 54th percentile at around $50k.

Any idea what I'm misunderstanding here?

